# Sonntagsrunde



## CC. (1. Mai 2016)

Servus,
Bin demnächst wieder im schönen Frankenland und würde gerne am Sonntag, 8.5., eine schöne Runde drehen. Landschafts- und Fahrgenuß stehen bei mir im Vordergrund, kein Rennen - keine Hetzerei.
Der Ausgangspunkt sollte per ÖPNV erreichbar sein, die Runde nicht länger als 100km und nicht schwerer als S2 sein.
Ich würde mich gerne irgendwo anschließen, um neben netten Leuten auch neue Trails kennen zulernen, führe aber auch gerne selber eine Tour an.
Wer nimmt mich mit, wer möchte mitfahren? 
Wetter soll suuuuper werden.

Grüße, 
Christian


----------



## ragazza (1. Mai 2016)

du solltest vielleicht noch schreiben, wo du hin willst. Franken ist ja doch ein wenig größer....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CC. (1. Mai 2016)

Ja, stimmt. Danke.
Mein Standort ist Feucht. Bevorzugte Anfahrtsrichtungen sind Neumarkt /O, Hersbruck, Pegnitz u.ä., wo man gut hinkommt. 
Bamberg und Bayreuth diesmal nicht.


----------



## ragazza (1. Mai 2016)

CC. schrieb:


> Ja, stimmt. Danke.
> Mein Standort ist Feucht. Bevorzugte Anfahrtsrichtungen sind Neumarkt /O, Hersbruck, Pegnitz u.ä., wo man gut hinkommt.
> Bamberg und Bayreuth diesmal nicht.


wenn ich in einer Pfütze stehe, ist mein Standort auch feucht. .
Sorry, den musste ich jetzt rauslassen. Viel Glück beim Ausflug


----------



## CC. (2. Mai 2016)

Der ist auch bei mir immer für einen Lacher gut.

Das ist auch gut:




Der Sprachwitz geht hoffentlich im international erfolgreichen Geschäft unter 

Die Gegend um Feucht b. Nürnberg zählt übrigens mit zu den trockensten Gegenden in Franken...


----------



## derwaaal (2. Mai 2016)

Nur mal so interessehalber, wie lange möchtest Du denn fahren?
Bei durchgängig S1 mit ein paar Stellen S2 auf 50% (bergab, und bergauf dann eher Teer/Schotter) von 100km, wird da aber ne lange Runde.
Oder hast Du Fumic-Gene und bretterst über S1-Stellen in einem Schnitt >20km/h drüber?


----------



## CC. (2. Mai 2016)

Ich bin Fumic-genfrei 
Es kann gerne eine lange Tour werden, passe mich da aber den Mitfahrern in Länge und Geschwindigkeit und Biergarten-Gewohnheiten an.
Aber wegen einem zwo-Stünden-Ründerl werde ich nicht in die Frängische fahren...

Wollte hier nicht jemand den Ulrich-von-Königstein-Weg fahren oder eine erweiterte Zeugenbergrunde?!?


----------



## derwaaal (2. Mai 2016)

Grad so entdeckt, der Bikeladen Trail-On in FO bietet am kommenden WE Toruen und Kurse an.
Soll aber keine Werbüng sein


----------



## Deleted 369460 (2. Mai 2016)

CC. schrieb:


> Die Gegend um Feucht b. Nürnberg zählt übrigens mit zu den trockensten Gegenden in Franken...



Seit die Amis weg sind nicht mehr ;-)


----------



## CC. (20. September 2017)

Ich grabe den Fred nochmal aus.
Bin im schönen Frankenland und nächste Woche steht wieder eine Roller- und  Trailrunde an. Geplant ist an einem Wochentag bei stabilem, schönem Wetter ein Ausflug von Feucht nach Lichtenegg und zurück. Wer sich die Tage auf der Wiesn nicht die Kante gibt und Zeit und Muße hat, ist eingeladen mitzufahren. Zu- und Ausstiege in Altdorf, Hersbruck o.ä. sind möglich. 
Kein Rennen, keine Hektik: Zeit für Fotos und Landschaft guggen muß sein. Außerdem muß ich ein paar Laufstrecken inspizieren. 
Also nur zu...


----------



## scratch_a (20. September 2017)

Von Feucht nach Lichtenegg, nicht schlecht. Würd ich wohl eh nicht schaffen und unter der Woche hab ich kaum Zeit. 
Aber das wäre eigentlich genau richtig für @JohSch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CC. (21. September 2017)

Über eine Ausfahrt am Wochenende läßt sich auch reden...


----------



## Ralfbausa (21. September 2017)

Wäre für mich eigentlich auch super, Feucht is gar nicht weit weg, aber bei mir klappts derzeit terminlich nicht... 

Lichtenegg ist doch aber bei Wien oder habe ich da was falsch auf dem Schirm?
Das wäre mir mit dem Radl eh zu weit.


----------



## CC. (21. September 2017)

Geplant ist das Lichtenegg im Birgland. Also quasi vor der Haustür.


----------



## Deleted 283425 (22. September 2017)

Ich hab nächste Woch no frei, könnt sich echt ausgehen.


----------



## CC. (22. September 2017)

Bist Du der Langstreckenflieger? 
Ich peile den Dienstag an, da soll es wieder Sonne haben. Die Ausfahrt wird so 11h Brutto für die 112km und 2125hm brauchen. Es sind viele Trails dabei, was den Durchschnitt ein bißchen drückt. 
Start um 07:30 in Feucht wäre daher  angebracht. Option auf Verkürzung hintenraus, z.B. in Altdorf ist möglich, falls uns das Tageslicht vorzeitig verlassen sollte...
Wie sieht's bei Dir aus?


----------



## Ralfbausa (22. September 2017)

Hi,
Di bin ich eh raus. 
Für 112km und 2125hm habe ich dieses Jahr leider auch nicht die Form. (war 1/2 krank und bin wieder am aufbauen.)
Wenn Ihr mal me kleinere Runde plant gern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CC. (22. September 2017)

@RalfB - Du kannst mit mir morgen eine Halbtagsrunde fahren, wenn Du magst. Irgendwie so ~13Uhr ab Feucht. ..


----------



## Ralfbausa (22. September 2017)

CC. schrieb:


> @RalfB - Du kannst mit mir morgen eine Halbtagsrunde fahren, wenn Du magst. Irgendwie so ~13Uhr ab Feucht. ..



Vielen Dank. Bin morgen leider bereits ausgebucht...


----------



## scratch_a (22. September 2017)

112km und 2125hm mitm MTB 
Schaff ich ja grad mal mitm Auto 

Aber ich hab eh keinen Urlaub und morgen weiß ich auch noch nicht, wann/wie/was sich ausgeht


----------



## Ralfbausa (23. September 2017)

scratch_a schrieb:


> 112km und 2125hm mitm MTB
> Schaff ich ja grad mal mitm Auto



Mit' Auto? Du bist es doch jetzt eher mitnen Haufen Groupies gewohnt. 
Da wäre so ne Männertour eh zu leise...   
Kleiner Scherz.... ich fand "Eure" Mädeltreffen super , schade dass ich die meinige dafür nicht begeistern kann. Dabei wär's nur ums Eck gewesen....


----------



## scratch_a (23. September 2017)

Also wenn wir in der Gegend Happurg/Pommelsbrunn/Lichtenegg oder so fahren, dann wäre das für uns von uns aus insgesamt einfach zu weit. Deswegen brauchen wir das Auto, um dort fahren zu können 
In der Tat bin ich schon lange nicht mehr eine Männertour mitgefahren. Meist bin ich nur mit meiner Frau, alleine oder überwiegend mit Frauen unterwegs. Da fällt mein schlechter Fitnesszustand nicht ganz so stark auf 
Das LO-Treffen war ganz schön und ich denke/hoffe, dass es allen Frauen gefallen hat. Habe zumindest keine Beschwerden oder Kritik bisher gehört


----------



## CC. (27. September 2017)

Danke an Manfred für das guiden am Samstag. So dicke Gänge kann ich gar nicht drücken - da fehlt mir zumindest die Drefachkurbel 
Aus der Erfahrung vom Wochenende mit den teils übel-tief-batzigen Stellen auf den Trails habe ich die Tour für Dienstag etwas entschärft. Start war in Altdorf über Kucha, Lichtenegg, Engeltal, immer dem Frankenalb-Panoramaweg folgend, zurück nach Feucht. Waren dann auch 95km, aber wunderschön und 'mit Allem': Trailrollern, steile Antiege, Tragen und Landschaftguggn. Feine Ecke da 
Jeder, der nicht mit war, hat was verpaßt...




@scratch_a - Du hast es quasi vor der Haustür


----------



## scratch_a (27. September 2017)

Muss gestehen, dass wir in dem Eck um Kucha scho länger nimmer waren, weil es da meiner Meinung nach relativ uninteressant zum fahren ist 
Da is es in/um Happurg um einiges interessanter.

95km...Respekt. Solche langen Touren sind nix für mich 
An welcher Stelle hast du tragen müssen?


----------



## CC. (27. September 2017)

Kucha, Unter-/ Oberrieden ist nur "Durchgang", dafür ordentlich steil. Aber es gibt schlimmere Zubringer zu den Trails.

Hinter Peutling am Fuß vom Nonnenberg ist es traditionell sumpfig, da musste ich dann an den Steigungen drübertragen.
Aber schee wars.

Ist jemand von Happurg schon mal die "5" zum Oberbecken _gefahren_? Wäre mal eine Herausforderung (für mich), mußte gestern da schieben.


----------



## WarriorPrincess (29. September 2017)

scratch_a schrieb:


> In der Tat bin ich schon lange nicht mehr eine Männertour mitgefahren. Meist bin ich nur mit meiner Frau, alleine oder überwiegend mit Frauen unterwegs. Da fällt mein schlechter Fitnesszustand nicht ganz so stark auf


----------



## Lenka K. (29. September 2017)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Da fällt mein schlechter Fitnesszustand nicht ganz so stark auf


Bist halt mit den falschen Frauen unterwegs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scratch_a (29. September 2017)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Bist halt mit den falschen Frauen unterwegs



Nein, mit den richtigen 

Damit keine Missverständnisse aufkommen...das war weder abwertend noch verallgemeinert von mir gemeint. Es war vielleicht etwas blöd von mir formuliert.


----------



## Achtzig (4. Oktober 2017)

Und, @scratch_a , schon erholt von Deinem Selbstmordversuch?


----------



## CC. (6. Dezember 2017)

Wie siehts denn mit einer gemütlichen Post-Feiertags-Runde aus bei @scratch_a und @Milan0 , also irgendwann nach Weihnachten und vor Heilig-3-Könige? Ich würde das Kurzstreckenrad mit den dicken Socken mitbringen und mir gerne streßfrei die Landschaft zeigen lassen... Ist noch irgendwer da und hat Interesse?


----------



## scratch_a (6. Dezember 2017)

Servus, Interesse natürlich. Aber wir haben bisher noch keinen Plan, wo wir an/um/nach Weihnachten sein werden. Deshalb kann ich bisher noch nichts diesbezüglich ausmachen.


----------



## Milan0 (7. Dezember 2017)

Ich nehme es mal in den Optionskalender auf. Kann aber auch noch nichts definitives sagen.
Evtl mag da ja auch der @S P dabei sein...


----------



## CC. (7. Dezember 2017)

Ist ja noch 'ne Weile hin, aber Optionskalender ist schon mal gut. Ich melde mich mal kurz vor Weihnachten nochmal hier. Würde mich freuen, wenn da was zamgeht. Und wenn noch wer mitfahren will - einfach hier reinschreiben. ..


----------



## alpenpass (7. Dezember 2017)

Wär auch nicht abgeneigt - behalt das hier mal im Auge - ...hab aber nur ne CC-Feile


----------



## CC. (8. Dezember 2017)

Aber gerne


----------



## CC. (21. Dezember 2017)

Das typische Weihnachtstauwetter kommt dieses Jahr wieder pünktlich. Hatte mit ein bißchen Schnee gerechnet. Der Wetterfrosch prophezeit am 28+29.12 leichten Regen, dann eine Woche recht stabiles Wetter mit Temperaturen über dem Gefrierpunkt. Es wird also leicht batzig werden.

Erste Chance für eine Ausfahrt wird also 30. respektive 31.12. sein, die ich sicher nutzen werde. Die nächste Chance ist dann in der ersten Januarwoche. Ich werde versuchen, alles mitzunehmen, was geht. Es gibt also (mindestens) zwei Gelegenheiten.
Ausfahrten lege ich gerne im Vorhinein fest, aber bei Regenwetter fahre ich nicht. Das kann also zu einer Absage am Abend vorher führen. Aber wir sind aller in guter Hoffnung 
Wer ist für welche Zeit zu haben?

Ich würde mir gerne von den Locals ein paar Trails zeigen lassen. Hier sind @scratch_a und @WarriorPrincess gefragt. Ohne Tips und Guide würde ich Zeugenbergrunde, ein Stück Düni o.ä. fahren, was mit den Öffis ohne großen Aufwand zu erreichen ist. Alles ohne Druck und ohne Streß - grad aus Lust an der Freud'.

Vorschläge und Mitfahrer sind immer willkommen!

Wer ist wann für welche Schandtaten bereit?

Grüße,
Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scratch_a (21. Dezember 2017)

Also wir werden ab 27.12. wieder zu Hause sein und ich gehe mal davon aus, dass wir auch hin und wieder radeln werden, sofern das Wetter nicht total beschissen sein sollte. 
Wünschenswert wäre es, wenn es wieder richtig schön kalt werden und Schnee haben würde. War die letzten Wochenenden schon sehr schön im Pulver zu fahren .
Außerdem steht wieder eine Silvester-Neujahrsnachtfahrt (also von ca. 22.30h-1.00h) auf dem Programm, falls wir heuer gesund bleiben und das Wetter einigermaßen mitspielen sollte.

Konditionell wirst du uns um Längen überlegen sein, so dass ich die Tour dann nach unseren Kräften planen würde. Wir fahren immer äußerst gemütlich   ...kann aber bei tiefen Temperaturen für Mitfahrer zu einem ernsthaften Problem werden. Da wäre es evtl. sinnvoll, wenn wir vorher eine grobe Planung machen. Falls @WarriorPrincess dann auch mitfahren möchte, können wir dann für sie Abkürzungen bzw. für uns extra Schleifen mit einbauen. Klappt meistens ganz gut 

Von wo würdest du starten wollen bzw. von wo kommst du? Was kennst du alles bzw. welche Ecke würdest du bevorzugen?


----------



## Milan0 (21. Dezember 2017)

Ich würde spontan dazu kommen oder nicht.
Welches Rad wäre denn dafür geeignet?
456evo2 oder starres Inbred stehen zur Verfügung


----------



## scratch_a (21. Dezember 2017)

Ich hab nur ein Fully, mit dem ich alles von Sonntagsspazierfahrten auf Asphalt bis Bikepark fahre (n muss) 
Ansonsten fahren wir schon gerne schöne Trails (leider lässt unsere Technik auch sehr zu wünschen übrig...fahren zu selten mit @HTWolfi mit  ), aber bei Schnee/Matsch/Regen tun es auch mal Forstautobahnen bzw. passen uns den Mitfahrern an. Schwierige Sachen gibt es bei uns in der Gegend eh recht wenig.


----------



## CC. (21. Dezember 2017)

Scratch_a - ich verlasse mich ganz auf Deine / Eure Planung inkl. Geschwindigkeiten.
Ich komme von Feucht respektive den S-Bahnen Ri. Altdorf oder Neumarkt. Mir ist es egal wohin, sollte nur ein bisschen trailig sein.
Kenne hier und da was.
Sylvester Mitternacht würde ich gerne daheim sein 
Konditionsmäßig bin ich nach drei Wochen Grippe und immer noch entzündungshemmenden Mittelchen am Tiefpunkt des Jahres  Wenn hinter Euch Darth Vader schnauft, dann bin ich das.

Schnee wäre schön. Aber wird auch ohne gehen. ..


----------



## derwaaal (22. Dezember 2017)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Außerdem steht wieder eine Silvester-Neujahrsnachtfahrt (also von ca. 22.30h-1.00h) auf dem Programm, falls wir heuer gesund bleiben und das Wetter einigermaßen mitspielen sollte.


Das klingt interessant. Kannst Du dazu paar mehr Infos geben? Gerne auch per PN.
Ich suche immer nach Gelegenheiten dem alljährlichen Sylvester-Wahnsinn zu entfliehen, zB Berghütte und von oben das Feuerwerk im Tal anschauen.

Bei den erwähnten Ausfahrten würde ich mich auch spontan einklinken, je nach Anwesenheit und verheilter Muskelverletzung.


----------



## Milan0 (22. Dezember 2017)

Also komme ich dann einfach mal mit dem 29er. Im STB kann ich auch nur fahren, weil ich den Baron vorne drauf habe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scratch_a (22. Dezember 2017)

@CC. Ok, ich überleg mir mal über die Feiertage was und stell dann meine Überlegungen hier rein 

@derwaaal Nein, hab dazu nicht mehr Infos. Wir planen das eigentlich schon seit paar Jahren so, dass wir von uns aus daheim einfach zu zweit mitm Radl auf irgendein Hügel fahren und dann wieder heim. Allerdings ist jedes zweite Jahr bisher immer wer von uns krank gewesen und wenn wir fahren konnten, war die Sicht mies, so dass man auch kaum was gesehen hat . Wir haben eben auch keine Lust auf die Feierei und eine Radtour ist eine gute "Ausrede" allein zu bleiben und mit unserem Hobby das Jahr zu beenden und zu starten. Planen da aber keine große Tour, irgendwas auswärts oder so etwas. Das wäre mir scho wieder zu stressig.

@Milan0 Ich hab vorne auch den Baron drauf, trotzdem kann ich einige stellen nicht fahren.  Aber nä. Jahr wird bestimmt alles besser


----------



## CC. (22. Dezember 2017)

scratch_a schrieb:


> @CC. Ok, ich überleg mir mal über die Feiertage was und stell dann meine Überlegungen hier rein


Da bin ich schon gespannt!


> @Milan0 Ich hab vorne auch den Baron drauf, trotzdem kann ich einige stellen nicht fahren.  Aber nä. Jahr wird bestimmt alles besser


Muß ich auf die Schnelle jetzt noch aufrüsten???


----------



## Rossi0815 (23. Dezember 2017)

Also wenn da was zusammen geht würde ich mich vielleicht auch noch gerne mit Anschließen, sofern es rein passt und Ihr mich mitnehmen würdet.


----------



## CC. (23. Dezember 2017)

Ein Π-Hänger! Freilich, gern 
Das Wetter sieht instabil aus. Müssen wir wohl kurzfristig ausmachen.


----------



## CC. (25. Dezember 2017)

Hoffentlich hat jeder das Fest gut überstanden 
Hab meinen Wetterfrosch gefüttert und er prophezeit zumindest für Freitag trocken mit Sonne.
Daher rufe ich mal zum ersten Date auf:
Freitag, 29.12., ab 10:00

Treffpunkt und Tour richten sich nach dem Guide, respektive seiner Planung und den Mitfahrern. 

Wer ist mit dabei? Vorschläge? 

Das zweite Date wird abhängig vom Wetter nach dem 2.1. sein.

Schönen Feiertag, 
CC.


----------



## Milan0 (25. Dezember 2017)

29.12. 10 Uhr klingt gut


----------



## CC. (25. Dezember 2017)

Wohnst Du jetzt schon in Pyrbaum?


----------



## Rossi0815 (26. Dezember 2017)

Der Antrag wurde genehmigt 
Dabei


----------



## Milan0 (26. Dezember 2017)

CC. schrieb:


> Wohnst Du jetzt schon in Pyrbaum?


Jup. Aber derzeit sehr wenig Zeit zum radeln.


----------



## scratch_a (26. Dezember 2017)

Also wir sind jetzt auch wieder daheim angekommen.
Wetteronline meldet momentan für Freitag Schnee 2-5l/m2 mit 80% Wahrscheinlichkeit, Wetter.com meldet etwas freundlicher. Ist wohl noch zu früh für genaue Vorhersagen?
@WarriorPrincess kämpft zur Zeit noch mit Erkältung, mal schaun, ob sie überhaupt mitfahren könnte.

Also ich hätte jetzt mal folgende Touransätze zur Diskussion:
1) Start Altdorf - Hagenhausen - Eismannsberg - Traunfeld - Raschbach - Weißenbrunn - Altdorf (ca. 30km/500hm)
2) Start Altdorf - Röthenbachklamm - Birkensee und zurück (ca. 25km/300hm)
3) Start Altdorf - Schwarzachklamm und zurück (ca. 32km/500hm)
4) Start Neumarkt - Buchbergtour (optional entweder mit Staufer Berg oder über Weichselstein Weißmarter ...Basisvariante ca. 20km/350hm mit Optionen kommt man wohl auch auf 30-35km/600hm )
5) Start Neumarkt - Dillberg - Tyrolsberg (ca. 25km/400hm)
6) Start Neumarkt - Dillberg - Brentenberg (ca. 30km/500hm)

Da ich von euch meines Wissens bisher niemanden kenne bzw. nicht weiß, was wer so fährt, ist es schwer, eine Tour zu erstellen. Bei den zu erwartenden Bedingungen könnte die ein oder andere Abfahrt schon etwas fordernd sein. Leider gibt es bei uns nicht viele Trails, die zusammenhängend nur flowig sind (wie Röthenbachklamm). Deshalb kommt man bei uns um Schotterpisten/Feldwege/Radwege nicht drum rum, was aber bei dem Wetter evtl. nicht mal so verkehrt wäre?

Aber um etwas mehr ins Detail zu planen wäre eine kurze Rückmeldung hilfreich. Wer würde eher Altdorf, wer Neumarkt favorisieren? Welche Tour bzw. welche Richtung wäre für wen interessant/welche weniger, sind nasse Wurzeln oder steile Abfahrten ein Problem?
Dreckig werden wir wohl überall mehr oder weniger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (26. Dezember 2017)

In Altdorf und Röthenbachklamm bin ich aufgewachsen, da brauche ich keinen Guide 
Alle Touren ab Neumarkt sind für mich interessant. Technik eher weniger ein Problem, wobei ich wohl mit dem 29er Starrbike fahren werde. Wenn du sehr technisch planst trete ich aber auch das 456evo2.
Kondition war bisher nie ein Problem, jedoch seit Hausrenovierung und Kind nicht mehr die KM Leistung wie die letzten Jahre. Sollte aber noch reichen 

Möglich das wir schon mal zusammen im STB gefahren sind. Ist aber lange her


----------



## CC. (26. Dezember 2017)

Servus,
Das klingt doch schon mal interessant. Danke dafür. Hoffe, daß Deine Prinzessin bis Freitag wieder fit ist!
Wetter soll trocken von oben bleiben.
1 ist interessant -vor allem wegen dem Stück zw. Hagenhausen und Traunfeld. Da war ich schon mal an der Planung.
2+3 sind meine Ausfallstrecken - daher schon bekannt. 
4-6, auch in Verbindung, geht immer und ist m.E. das ergiebigste Gebiet.
Feld- Forststrecken sind immer dabei und ist auch kein Problem, wobei man manche gut "umfahren" könnte.
Gegen technische Trails / Abfahren habe ich nix - ganz im Gegentum 

Halte es wie Milan0 und würde die Neumarkter Ecke bevorzugen.


----------



## scratch_a (27. Dezember 2017)

Ok, dann planen wir jetzt mal Freitag, Neumarkt ca. 30km/500hm. So wie es momentan aussieht, wird etwas Schnee liegen, aber es soll trocken und frisch bleiben.

@Milan0 Du kennst in/um Neumarkt noch gar nix oder bist du schon mal irgendwas gefahren? Technische Herausforderungen werden auf dich wohl eher weniger warten (nicht zu vergleichen mit STB), deswegen denke ich, dass du durchaus mitm 29er Starrbike fahren kannst. Für mich persönlich wäre das zwar wohl zu anstrengend, aber wenn man es mag 
@CC. Wenn ich das richtig interpretiere, dann bist du schon öfters in NM gefahren und kennst zumindest auch die Zeugenbergrunde, oder?

Zu den groben Tourvorschlägen:
1) Buchberg
2) Dillberg
3) Wolfstein, Höhenberg

Jede der 3 vorgeschlagenen Möglichkeiten haben etwas "Spielraum", was km/hm/Schwierigkeit angeht, was wir dann auch spontan nach Lust und Laune entscheiden können.
Je nach Tour würde ich als Treffpunkt entweder Parkplatz am Berliner Ring (49.297485, 11.449472), Parkplatz gegenüber Real (49.275924, 11.451472) oder Parkplatz an der Sturmwiese (49.276617, 11.480605) vorschlagen. Außer ihr kommt alle mit dem Zug an, dann würde ich direkt zum Bahnhof hinkommen.


----------



## CC. (28. Dezember 2017)

Das nimmt langsam Formen an 

Ich kenne die Zeugenbergrunde relativ gut + ein bißchen Dillberg und Brentenberg. Der Buchberg mit dem Local scheint mir doch die beste Variante zu sein.

Erweiterter Vorschlag zum Buchberg:
Treffpunkt ggüber Real um 10:00 - das geht gut mit den Zeiten der S-Bahn - dann Richtung Schwarzach-Ursprung in Woffenbach an der Schwarzach entlang. Das wollte ich mir schon immer mal wegen einem Laufprojekt anschauen. Dann weiter übers Feld zur Zeugenbergrunde westl. v. Staufer Berg und über diesen zum Buchberg und dort alle Trails, die wir finden können.

Am Tyrolsberg gibt es eine line hinunter zum Irlgraben. Bin ich letzten Winter mal hochgelaufen. Es gibt dort auch einen kleinen Kicker. Kennt das jemand?


----------



## Rossi0815 (28. Dezember 2017)

Morgen,
Buchberg ist immer gut, wobei wir uns den Weg über den Gipfel vielleicht überlegen sollten. Der ist bei dem Gesiffe dann nicht ganz so toll zu fahren (habe da immer so ein rohe Eier Gefühl, wenn es dort nass ist). 

Ich würde auch die Runde umdrehen und erst Buchberg, dann Staufer Berg und bei Bedarf weiter auf der Zeugenbergrunde auf den Tyrolsberg und den Trail dann komplett runter. Das ist nicht nur ein Kicker, schon eher 8-10 (die ich aber alle umfahre...  )
Den Staufer Berg von der falschen Seiten (Zeugenbergrunde gegen den Uhrzeiger) finde ich pfui, deswegen umgedreht)

@Milan0: Fährst Du direkt mit dem Rad nach NM, oder packst das Rad ins Auto / öffentlich? Falls Du reinradelst könnten wir uns ja in Postbauer treffen und zusammen rein fahren. 

Grüße


----------



## Milan0 (28. Dezember 2017)

Klingt aber alles jetzt eher doch nach dem 456evo2.
Wo ist jetzt genau Treffpunkt?
Auto fährt derzeit nicht, von daher wohl mit dem Rad anreisen


----------



## scratch_a (28. Dezember 2017)

Puhh...was sich einfach anhört, stellt mich aber doch vor paar Probleme 
Aber mal der Reihe nach...
Der Weg Richtung Woffenbach ist, zumindest soweit ich in kenne und in Erinnerung habe, ein normaler, befestigter (meist Schotter/Asphalt) Rad- und Fußweg. Allerdings kenne ich mich in Woffenbach nur eher dürftig aus, so dass ich da auch nur nach GPS fahren würde.
Aber das eigentliche Problem sehe ich wie @Rossi0815, dass dann die Richtung suboptimal ist. Zeugenbergrunde in diese Richtung macht für MTB vor allem bei den Bedingungen nicht so wirklich Sinn.
Außerdem müsste man dann den Buchberg von Berngau her anfahren, was ich bisher auch erst 2x gemacht habe und ich mich deshalb nicht soo gut auskenne  Würde schon gehen, aber da haben wären meines Erachtens viel mehr an Ziehwegen dabei.

Mein Gedanke war eher vom Parkplatz gegenüber Real starten (49.275924, 11.451472), oberhalb am Kanal gemütlich einrollern, dann am Judenweg weiter (ist in den meisten Karten nicht drin) bis Kanal-Buchberg, dann auf die Zeugenbergrunde wechseln bis zum Fuchsweg. Fuchsweg-Adlerweg-Fuchsweg. Welche Trails wir dann am Buchberg noch alles mitnehmen, würde ich spontan entscheiden. Von ganz oben runter müssen wir auch schauen, wie es morgen ist. Bei Schnee oder gefrorenen Boden hat man oft mehr Grip als bei reiner Nässe. Dann wäre ich weiter Richtung Weichselstein...wären dann um die 28km/500hm. Je nach dem könnte man dann auch die Tour dann noch in verschiedene Richtungen verlängern.

Oder man fährt halt von Buchberg klassisch weiter Richtung Staufer Berg/Tyrolsberg. Allerdings komme ich dann da bald an meine konditionellen Grenzen bei diesen Bedingungen 

@Milan0 Also ich persönlich fahre ja immer mit Fully, deshalb kann ich es dir nicht sagen. Mit Starrbike und entsprechender Fahrtechnik kann man mit Sicherheit auch alles fahren, aber ob das Spaß macht, weiß ich nicht. Die Sprünge, die evtl. alle auf dem Weg liegen kann man alle umfahren.


----------



## scratch_a (28. Dezember 2017)

Was ich noch vergessen habe...bin zwar jetzt schon länger nimmer Staufer Berg und dann Richtung Hohe Ahnt gefahren, aber bisher war es dort immer sehr sehr tief matschig. Deshalb könnte es sehr gut sein, dass jetzt im Winter die Stellen kaum fahrbar sind. Deshalb wäre ich da eher skeptisch. Außer jemand von euch war da erst vor kurzem und kann was anderes sagen?


----------



## CC. (28. Dezember 2017)

Nach der Beschreibung ist die Line dann doch nix für mich 
Den Buchberg andersherum anzufahren klingt vernünftig. Bin da mit dem Vorschlag von scratch_a ganz einverstanden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rossi0815 (28. Dezember 2017)

@Milan0 Wenn Du willst könnten wir zusammen fahren. Wenn Du Hauptsache flott nach NM willst, dann sollte 9:20 am Naturfreibad passen. Dann geht es über Asphalt am Bahndamm. Oder um 9:00 am Schwimmbad und wir fahren noch was schönes (Hohe Straße). 
Ich fahre alles mit Hardtail und einer alles andere als sensiblen XC30 Gabel. Es gibt auf der Runde ein paar wenige, ordentliche Wurzelfelder, wo man sich ne Federung wünschen würde. Unterm Strich aber sicher alles mit Starrgabel machbar.  

@scratch_a Deine Runde klingt super, so hatte ich mir das auch gedacht. Die Wiese unterhalb vom Staufer Berg ist sicher super matschig und die Abfahrt Lehmig-rutschig. 
Auf den Buchberg könnten wir ja auch die Teerstraße hoch zum Fuchsweg. Dann kannst Dir ein paar Körner sparen und wir machen eine extra Runde auf dem Fuchsweg. Und sollte wieder erwarten alles frisch und locker sein können wir auch über Berngau abfahren - Hohe Ant - Tyrolsberg und die Downhillstrecke runter.


----------



## Milan0 (28. Dezember 2017)

9 Uhr am Naturbad klingt gut.
Ich werde es wohl probieren und komme mit dem Starrbike.


----------



## derwaaal (28. Dezember 2017)

Hallo,
bei mir wird es nichts, bin morgen schon auswärts.
Aber Ihr habt es Euch sicher schon gedacht, auch weil Ihr schon ohne mich geplant habt.


----------



## CC. (28. Dezember 2017)

derwaaal schrieb:


> ... auch weil Ihr schon ohne mich geplant habt.


Haben auf Deinen Planungsanteil gewartet  Aber vielleicht beim nächsten Mal nächste Woche?

Ok, so wie es aussieht, steht die Planung: Treff morgen, Fr. 29.12., 10:00 am 





> Parkplatz gegenüber Real (49.275924, 11.451472)


 in NM. Oder ist noch was offen?
Wetter wird gut morgen


----------



## Milan0 (29. Dezember 2017)

War eine schöne Runde und Truppe. Gerne wieder


----------



## CC. (29. Dezember 2017)

Das war richtig toll heute! Danke an die super Truppe und den Guide für die elegante Führung mit den vielen neuen und auch anspruchsvollen  Wegen. Das Wetter war ein Traum und hat bis Dörlbach gehalten. Dann war der Schnee alle und ich bin in teils tiefem Batz gefahren. Als Krönung hab ich mich im Thanngraben noch von der Brücke gestürzt 
Bis zum nächsten Mal!
Rutscht gut rein!
Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scratch_a (29. Dezember 2017)

Mir hats auch gut gefallen 
Sorry Chris, dass ich nicht solange durchgehalten habe, wie ich wollte 
Meine Puding-Oberschenkel merke ich immer noch gewaltig 

Ja, in Mittelfranken is der Schnee oft Mangelware. Ich hoff, du hast dir nicht weh getan und hast den "Umweg" über den Thanngraben bewusst gewählt?


----------



## CC. (29. Dezember 2017)

Edit muß den "jungfräulichen Dreier" noch anbringen 

Hast Dich doch gut geschlagen. Von Pudding hab ich nix gemerkt!


Thanngraben war beabsichtigt. Die Brücke ist morsch _und_ eisig und ich hab das Vorderrad nicht mehr richtig hochgekriegt. Ist nix passiert, nur naß heimzufahren war etwas umkomfortabel.


----------



## WarriorPrincess (29. Dezember 2017)

Ich hätt noch Fotos von der "Gipfelankunft". Wollte sie nur nicht ungefragt hochladen, nachdem ich sie schon ungefragt gemacht hab.


----------



## CC. (29. Dezember 2017)

Her damit!


----------



## WarriorPrincess (29. Dezember 2017)

Falls einer von euch beiden @Milan0 oder @Rossi0815 nicht einverstanden ist, gebt kurz Bescheid.


----------



## Milan0 (30. Dezember 2017)




----------



## Rossi0815 (30. Dezember 2017)

Hi,
ja, war eine super Runde gestern.
Ein paar Bilder kann ich auch noch beisteuern

 
Das Bild war der Grund, warum ich mich dann in den Acker geschmissen habe... 

  

Grüße


----------



## CC. (2. Januar 2018)

Servus,
Wegen Planänderung und schlechtem Wetter gibts diese Woche keinen Aufruf mehr von mir. Bin in vier Wochen wieder da und werde bei Interesse nochmal eine Tour hier anzetteln.


----------

